# Estimate On Bodyweight?



## LMCGATOR (Oct 24, 2005)

I've Never Had The Pleasure Of Bustin One This Heavy So I Don't Have Experience In Estimating Bodyweight From A Pic.  What Do You Guys Think?


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 24, 2005)

Pushing 200, i think.

ML


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 24, 2005)

I am with Michael


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 24, 2005)

I say 170-180lbs


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2005)

170 - 180 lbs good lookin deer


----------



## LJay (Oct 24, 2005)

Duh, would dat be wit or witout the innards???


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 24, 2005)

I am gonna say a little heavier than 200 live weight. Course by the end of the season he might be down to 180 or so.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Mature Buck........*

Yeah he's got good body weight..........

He's a good 'un......


----------



## Carp (Oct 24, 2005)

200+, eating size for sure.


----------



## Gator1679 (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like about 173.5 lbs. Feed it some more yellow yelper and it may push 200!


----------



## captainhook (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think he's a 200 pounder. He is a big deer though, I'm thinking 175.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it will make 200 live weight or dang close.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 28, 2005)

300 easy


----------



## Trizey (Oct 28, 2005)

180-190lbs. live weight


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd guess close to 200+.  Why don't you just go ahead and bust him and let us know?

Good luck!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 28, 2005)

190


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 28, 2005)

*weight*

207 lbs and 8 ozs... 

give or take a few ozs..


----------



## ultramag (Oct 28, 2005)

200 live i was trying to guess the weight on one yesterday and weighed him today.I said 215 and he was 225 live!


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks about the size of one I shot a couple years ago. Weighed in at 173#.


----------



## flat foot (Oct 30, 2005)

180 lbs, Back and belly is not swayed, and shoulders are still smaller than Hams. @ 200 lbs they normaly even out.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 31, 2005)

I would guess 200 + lbs. live weight. Of course as we speak he's probably down 10 lbs from the rut madness.


----------



## LMCGATOR (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks For The Estimates Guys.  I Sure Would Love To Pop This Buck And Hang Him Up To Scale.  There Isn't Any Sign Of Rut Or Even Pre Rut That I Can See In Taylor County Yet.  Scrapes In That Area Aren't Really Hammered Right Now.  They've Made A Bunch But Leafs Are In Them Now And It Seems Just The Little Bucks Are Pawing Around In Them.  Hopefully The Rut Will Peak Around Thanksgiving In Taylor/marion County Area So I Can Hunt More Days.  Anybody Seeing Prerut Activity In That Area That I Am Missing?


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 1, 2005)

You Are Just Blind There Are Scrapes Everywhere, Time For Another Dose Of The Lasic Surgery


----------



## LMCGATOR (Nov 1, 2005)

Just Because You Weren't There And Went To An Arts & Crafts Show Where You Bought Some Turkey Pine Cones And A Spooky Halloween Ghost You Shouldn't Discount My Eyewitness Reports From Your Treestand That I Was Cuda Hunting In While You Were Gone Of Untended Scrapes.  I Did Batch In Your Stand Though.


----------

